# Was ist dieser Rechner noch wert?



## Der O (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte jemand einen alten Rechner von mir verkaufen und da ich im Moment nicht so gut über Hardware informiert bin, wollte ich euch bitten, mir mal für folgende Konfiguration einen Preis zu nennen, den man noch verlangen könnte:

Rechner:

- AMD Duron 1,3 GHz
- 320 MB Ram (müsste DDR Ram sein)
- 20GB Festplatte (Western Digital)
- 52x CD Laufwerk
- Diskettenlaufwerk
- Mainboard Elitegroup K7S5A
- Kühler: Arctic Copper Silent Pro
- Grafikkarte: ATI Rage Fury Pro/Xpert 2000 Pro 32 MB
- 300W Netzteil

Was könnte man guten Gewissens für diese Maschine noch verlangen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## server (1. Mai 2006)

Ein realistischer Preis ist so um die 150 bis max.200 Euro würde ich sagen.....

Um 500,- euro bekommt man Rechner, die sind mehr als doppelt so schnell und noch neu!

Bei solchen Rechnern hat man meistens mehr davon, wenn man sie behält. Falls du noch keinen bestimmten Käufer hast und z.B. über ebay verkaufen willst, würde ich das nicht machen, da sich das bei dem Aufwand nicht lohnt.

Einfach mal ins Eck stellen und vielleicht ergibt sich schon in kurzer Zeit eine Aufgabe, die der Rechner übernehmen kann......


----------



## Der O (1. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ja, ich habe schon einen an der Hand der Ihn gerne kaufen würde.
Also so um 150€ hatte ich mir auch gedacht.

Gruß


----------

